# Learning Color Theory....



## aziza (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey all!

I was just wondering if there were any specific courses or books that helped you guys learn color theory. Did you pick it up as you went along? Any of you just have an eye for it?

I've reviewed the color wheel, cool vs. warm, yada yada but everything else I've seen has either not gone into enough detail (books geared toward consumers) or gone into too _much_ detail (books for painters). 

On the whole, foundation matching is not a problem for me but it's when I need to tweak or color correct that things go a little awry. Before I start testing it's crucial for me to know these things, ya' know?

Maybe I'm getting a little ahead of myself, but I want to get to the point where if my foundations were lost or misplaced I could whip up a color for the talent using just primary colors and b/w. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Interested in hearing everyone's input...thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




X-posted on Emelle's forum.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hm, it seems like you are in two different color theories, makeup and art.  Painting color theory can cross over (I really like color theory), but there is a slight difference with makeup color theory, like the color wheel for example.  I don't know that much about makeup color theory. Wish I could have been of more help.


----------



## martygreene (Aug 16, 2007)

Personally, I don't see how something can go into too much detail. The different types of color theory (colorwheel with primaries being RYB, additive with primaries being RGB and subtractive with primaries being CMY), how they work, how they interact- it's all important to what we do. I strongly suggest fine-arts books, and even a color-theory class geared towards fine arts.


----------



## aziza (Aug 16, 2007)

By "going too much into detail"  I meant about mixing certain types of paints etc. It was difficult finiding a general text. I will  look into an art class though. Thanks!


----------



## Ella_ (Aug 17, 2007)

Art classes is what I was going to suggest, also go to an art store and buy yourself a little artists colour wheel. I got one with my college kit and even though I knew my colour theory because of my arts background, its been qutie useful and the other girls in my class said its been invaluable.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Aug 18, 2007)

Color theory has been instilled in me pretty much since birth....

But I did this observation lesson w/ my 6th graders while I was student teaching & it really helped a lot of them understand how colors mix together to make other colors & such.....

*Get a bunch of brightly solid colored stuff (I used party bags, hats & tissue paper) & arrange them in a still life.
*blow up balloons of various colors & place them in the still life (you'll have to tape the balloons down so they don't blow everywhere)
*Using chalk pastels in the primary colors & black & white draw out the still life....concentrating on the areas of reflection (when two colors are next to each other they reflect onto each other) & where the balloons cross the other objects & how that changes the color.

Ok, so it is really a fine arts lesson, but it worked really well to help the kids see that there is blue in various shades of pink & stuff like that...it doesn't really address the warm/cool thing, but it will help you work toward your goal of making the foundations w/ the primary colors (which, because I'm a giant LOSER, is actually one of my favorite things to do)...and it also helps to build your observation skills & lets you see how colors react when placed next to each other.


----------



## KelleyCarnivore (Oct 27, 2008)

you're not a dork, that actually sounds like fun..
maybe i just miss art classes..


----------



## pixichik77 (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_ making the foundations w/ the primary colors (which, because I'm a giant LOSER, is actually one of my favorite things to do)_

 
You're not a loser! this is a great sill to have (and easier to master than some people think)  We had to do this many times in makeup classes.


----------

